# Sr

## Letharion

Jag vill lyssna på P3 (mfl) och undrar om någon vet vilka program som kan lyssna på deras RM eller WM-strömmar?

----------

## kallamej

Du kan använda RealPlayers nphelix plugin för firefox, eller mplayer (rc1 funkar bäst).

----------

